

Ask HN: How to see commands used by Linux GUI software - Enideo

So I'm not the best linux guy but I've been using Ubuntu several years now and I'm happy to use the command-line in many situations, helps a lot with my web dev..<p>However, it occurred to me that it would be somewhat a useful way to learn more command-line syntax if I could see what was being used by the different GUI programs (e.g. Gnome). For example, if I right-click and say make shortcut that I can see the 'ln -s ...' used by the script that the GUI calls.<p>Is it possible to list these commands (like a read-only termnial) somewhere, ideally as a discrete widget fixed somewhere on the screen?
Thanks in advance
======
madhouse
Most of the time, no, it's not possible, since said GUI programs do not call
the command-line programs.

Instead, they use the same system calls the command-line tools do: stuff
provided by the C library. When you right click and say "make shortcut", it
calls the link(2) function deep down, just like 'ln' does. It doesn't call the
'ln' program at all.

The best way to learn the command line is to start using it, and looking at
various shell scripts, in my opinion.

~~~
retroafroman
This is good advice. Also, if the OP interested in seeing the system calls
that the different programs do, they should look up the strace command.

~~~
Enideo
Thanks to both of you for your expertise, had a feeling it might not be
possible but worth a shot..

